# Goat fencing over steep hills



## aberry (Nov 9, 2018)

I am looking to fence roughly 1 acre for my goats. Currently I have them (6, soon to be back down to 2 until they have their next set of babies) in a roughly 1/8th acre pen with an 8x16 barn. I'd like to fence the back half of my 1.7 acres in a pretty straight line, but there are a few obstacles. On the left side the land is flat and level. The front side is pretty level for about half the distance, then drops about a foot at a pretty sharp incline before leveling off. The right side there is a roughly 3 foot tall relatively steep hill starting right at the corner of where I'd like to go before leveling out until the very back corner that has a small ditch. The back has been fenced with 4 strands of barbed wire in the past and is mostly flat until it crosses a wet weather creek. 

So to sum it up, I have a lot of sharp inclines I need to figure out how to pull woven wire over and keep it from being too saggy. Any thoughts? I'll take some pictures in the next few days to illustrate what I'm needing to do.

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

My frank advice, is don't even bother. I know it sounds mean, but I'm just trying to save you a lot of work and future headaches. Goats, and woven wire?


----------



## aberry (Nov 9, 2018)

ShannonR said:


> My frank advice, is don't even bother. I know it sounds mean, but I'm just trying to save you a lot of work and future headaches. Goats, and woven wire?


When i say woven fencing, I mean woven goat fencing. The stuff that is 4x4 squares 4ft tall. Ideally, i'll get some of the red top square deal goat fencing. That's what i've used for what i have now and it's worked great so far. 

Another thing to note is that during heavy rains, the bottom of the hill at the corner becomes a swamp. I sunk my truck and my old garden tractor in it a few weeks ago, ended up having to have my neighbor come pull me out with his "real" tractor


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We used the woven wire in our goat pastures and had similar terrain. We put in all of the post and then just stretched small, short runs at a time. You may need to add some additional post in the areas where it is really steep, but it works well. With the really wet area, drive in taller post and drive them in deep. And, then pray that no trees or big branches fall on the fence. Once it is knock down, its nearly impossible to fix. We switched over to high tensil on new pastures. Easier to run, cheaper (IMO) and much, much easier to fix. If you run enough and keep it HOT, the goats will stay behind it.


----------



## aberry (Nov 9, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> We used the woven wire in our goat pastures and had similar terrain. We put in all of the post and then just stretched small, short runs at a time. You may need to add some additional post in the areas where it is really steep, but it works well. With the really wet area, drive in taller post and drive them in deep. And, then pray that no trees or big branches fall on the fence. Once it is knock down, its nearly impossible to fix. We switched over to high tensil on new pastures. Easier to run, cheaper (IMO) and much, much easier to fix. If you run enough and keep it HOT, the goats will stay behind it.


I’ve heard from our local goat advisor that high tension wire is a no go in case they get their heads stuck. I figure with enough wires and a hot wire there probably wouldn’t be an issue, but how would I run HT over the hills?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd run normal electric fencing (not "HT") and use a powerful charger.
That way you won't need lots of elaborate bracing and many more posts.

When running up the steep hills, set the posts perpendicular to the slope instead of vertically.

Keep the wire spacing small enough so they can't get their heads through without touching two wires, and make every other wire hot, with the option of making all of them hot if needed.

I prefer 12 GA Aluminum wire since it carries more current with less resistance and it will never rust. It's also much easier to work with.

Apply just enough tension to keep the wires from sagging between the posts, which can be as much as 50 feet apart on straight level areas (assuming your corners are strong enough).


----------



## aberry (Nov 9, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd run normal electric fencing (not "HT") and use a powerful charger.
> That way you won't need lots of elaborate bracing and many more posts.
> 
> When running up the steep hills, set the posts perpendicular to the slope instead of vertically.
> ...


Sweet! This sounds like what I need


----------



## aberry (Nov 9, 2018)

Is the electric poly rope acceptable to use for this purpose? I feel like it may be more visible to the goats


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ShannonR said:


> My frank advice, is don't even bother. I know it sounds mean, but I'm just trying to save you a lot of work and future headaches. Goats, and woven wire?


Why? I used Feld Fence for many years, never had a problem with 30 head of Breeders. Only thing they were hard on it up by the house standing on it looking at me but not that bad.

As far as putting it up, probably have to put in a Corner Post and cut the Wire where the run changes. I used either a Come Along or my Pickup to stretch it.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

aberry said:


> Is the electric poly rope acceptable to use for this purpose? I feel like it may be more visible to the goats


It will have a lot more resistance than solid wire, meaning there will be less of a shock delivered. 

It can work if the goats are already trained to electric fencing and they are happy where they are. 

Once they learn to not touch wires, you can contain them with most anything as long as they don't figure out it won't shock them. I've used masonry twine as temporary fencing inside pastures.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

aberry said:


> When i say woven fencing, I mean woven goat fencing. The stuff that is 4x4 squares 4ft tall. Ideally, i'll get some of the red top square deal goat fencing. That's what i've used for what i have now and it's worked great so far.
> 
> Another thing to note is that during heavy rains, the bottom of the hill at the corner becomes a swamp. I sunk my truck and my old garden tractor in it a few weeks ago, ended up having to have my neighbor come pull me out with his "real" tractor


In my experience goats jump over 4' fence, and un-weave woven fence. I have no experience with electric fence but probably a better option if you're installing the system now. Either that or hog panels or concrete mesh or something sturdier


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Sebastian C said:


> In my experience goats jump over 4' fence, and un-weave woven fence. I have no experience with electric fence but probably a better option if you're installing the system now. Either that or hog panels or concrete mesh or something sturdier


That welded fence for concrete work is actually pretty effective, I got some used years ago and the goats could get their heads through but couldn't get out for years. But, the fencing was already old and rusty when I got it, and eventually the welds started popping apart


----------

